

Meteor 1.0 is coming - joshowens
http://differential.io/blog/meteor-10-is-coming

======
johnatwork
I've been reading Discover Meteor. So far, the book's been very helpful, and
Meteor itself has been jaw-dropping in terms of how if works.

I'm excited to see what the future of Meteor and Meteor-like frameworks hold.

~~~
joshowens
Yeah, I've been super happy since switching to it. Javascript still has it's
ugly warts, but overall I think time to develop apps has dropped dramatically!

------
tmetzner
Predictions on how quickly adoption grows after 1.0?

~~~
joshowens
I think it will be a pretty sizeable jump (100% growth?). I expect the next
0.8 release will make a lot of noise when they leave Handlebars behind and
really ramp up the rendering engine side of things.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
Yea, I need some jade or haml, as the current packages are brittle as f#%k.

Asset ordering for packages is another important issue I'd like to see rolled
out for 1.0.

In terms of growth, who knows, right now it appears to be linear, but I feel a
ramp up is coming.

~~~
joshowens
Interesting, we haven't really run into big asset ordering issues, we tend to
stick jquery plugins and libraries in /lib or /client/lib

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
Yea, I wouldn't call them big either, but they happen none-the-less. For
package developers it can be vital. Sometimes A must be loaded for B. It's
mainly a third party javascript issue. The compatibility folder sometimes does
the trick, but by contrast the same utility doesn't exist for package
developers. It's a larger dependancy management issue not tackled by the
current packaging system.

~~~
gerrys0
Yeah, the current packaging system is more of a download installer and less of
a dependency management system. That should get a lot better in 1.0. As for
Jade, [https://atmosphere.meteor.com/package/jade-
handlebars](https://atmosphere.meteor.com/package/jade-handlebars) is working
towards this. It also appears that Meteor is (or was) thinking of integrating
Jade support in Meteor directly:
[https://github.com/meteor/meteor/tree/jade](https://github.com/meteor/meteor/tree/jade)

